

Ask HN: I would like feedback on the premise of a book I am writing. - bdg

I'm writing an e-book of sorts regarding software development, targeted towards those who find themselves thrown into a position where they end up writing JavaScript specifically. It may sound silly but it's not entirely about JavaScript as much as it is about the things you need to know to be successful as a JavaScript programmer.<p>I outline the premise of the book in greater detail on my blog: http://cowbelljs.blogspot.com/2012/01/personal-project-writing-quality.html<p>I highly respect the opinions from others on HN, and was looking for general thoughts, concerns, feedback, or ideas regarding this project.
======
LarryMade
Truthfully, I don't care about quality if I am starting out... I need results
first. You'd sell me the book with results, you'll enrich the deal with how to
do it right.

Focus on creating 'working' JavaScript, along the way encourage proper
formatting/syntax, labeling, etc as you go. Useful type-in in examples are
great.

As an example I needed to make a field input aid for a project, this one would
be an alternative to a [YYYYMM] text entry, where they click on the tool
button and are presented in a popup (ala date/time picker) with a range of
months around the current date (or range specified in the calling code) where
the user could quickly click the appropriate textual month/year and it fills
in the form... also pulls the current field data into the script.

Examining date time picker code - I got it figured out. The books I've
bought/checked don't seem to cover (or cover well enough to recognize it) what
I was looking for. So an annotated cookbook approach I feel would be a good
and mix in the style/management along with it.

I'm sure others working mainly on the backend code wanting some more front end
support code would be interested in such a book as I would.

